
Find stuff in org-mode anywhere (2017) - skovorodkin
https://kitchingroup.cheme.cmu.edu/blog/2017/01/03/Find-stuff-in-org-mode-anywhere/
======
ssivark
There’s also the fantastic deft mode for Emacs, which performs full text
incremental search on a folder full of files:
[https://jblevins.org/projects/deft/](https://jblevins.org/projects/deft/)

Very fast (for my current scale of use, ~hundreds of files), and very easy to
use.

------
mickael-kerjean
> Full text search ... I found the database got a little sluggish, and nearly
> 1/2 a GB in size when using it so I am leaving it out for now.

That's surprising, I did solve the same problem for my org-mode client
([https://github.com/mickael-kerjean/filestash](https://github.com/mickael-
kerjean/filestash)) but using the full text search capabilities of sqlite. I
was amazed by its performance, not sluggish at all and could handle anything
I'd throw at it, especially with a number of files that doesn't go much above
the thousand. Here is what the code look like from a sqlite perspective:
[https://github.com/mickael-
kerjean/filestash/blob/f5f0f30cea...](https://github.com/mickael-
kerjean/filestash/blob/f5f0f30cea7d4f1d2ef7b7c462c0eaa682a59615/server/model/search.go#L369-L389)

------
symplee
Had high hopes for the VSCode version [0]

Unfortunately it seems to have lost momentum.

[0] [https://github.com/vscode-org-mode/vscode-org-
mode](https://github.com/vscode-org-mode/vscode-org-mode)

~~~
dmortin
WHat's wrong with using emacs only for org mode if you use vsode for coding?

You can just have an emacs open and switch to it if you want to note down
something or look something up.

~~~
Dayshine
The overhead of installing and maintaining emacs is sooo high if you want it
to be as easily usable as vscode.

It takes me hours to remember how to use emacs every time I come back to it,
and to make it any easier means adding more and more extensions which break
and have to be maintained as well.

A vscode extension is plug and play. All actions are easily visible by
default. There is no maintenance.

~~~
vinceguidry
Have you tried spacemacs?

[https://www.spacemacs.org/](https://www.spacemacs.org/)

If you don't want evil-mode you can disable it on first start.

~~~
Dayshine
Yes, spacemacs with evil-mode and the hinting extension is one of the
approaches I was referring to when I mentioned them breaking and requiring
maintenance.

------
z3t4
I would use a hierarchy categorization aka a file system. And if you cant
locate a file by category - Modern SSD drives will blast through a couple of
thousand text files using "find in files" utilities. Then I would use gdrive,
dropbox et al for backup only! considering how slow those networkes drivers
are ( Accessing files from a local ssd will be 10000x faster then reading them
from Gdrive)

~~~
karlicoss
That's basically my approach. Ripgrep and existing (more structured) org
search functions work instantly on SSD. I describe it here
[https://beepb00p.xyz/pkm-search.html](https://beepb00p.xyz/pkm-search.html)

------
dmortin
I simply use org-rifle for searching. It's great:
[https://github.com/alphapapa/org-rifle](https://github.com/alphapapa/org-
rifle)

------
Bnshsysjab
I love org mode, but I find emacs word wrapping weird - if I yank it yanks the
visual line, but I expect it to do all. I suspect whatever my init is
currently is not correct, I’d love to see others’ configs in regards to
wrapping

~~~
skovorodkin
> if I yank it yanks the visual line, but I expect it to do all

I'm not sure what's the problem with yanking, but probably you want the
behavior of kill-whole-line bound to C-M-backspace by default.

[https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Ki...](https://www.gnu.org/software/emacs/manual/html_node/emacs/Killing-
by-Lines.html)

------
Norfair
Smos had built-in querying^^

[https://smos.cs-syd.eu](https://smos.cs-syd.eu)

------
psim1
If only “org-mode” was defined in the article!

~~~
grzm
[https://orgmode.org](https://orgmode.org)

